# Comment détecter mon imprimante !



## vicky (12 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
voici mon problème je ne détecte plus mon imprimante, il y a deux jours je n'avait pas de problème et maintenant quand je vais dans chooser elle n'y est plus, tout est connecter j'ai bien vérifier. Je sais qu'il y a une façon de la détecter mais je ne me rapelle plus comment alors merci de bien vouloir me répondre... Ha oui j'ai dernièrement décidée de redémarrer mon ordi sous mac os x car j'était toujours en mac os 9.2.2 alors je me suis dit que c'était peut-être ça le problème, donc j'ai redémarrer avec mac os 9.2.2 et ça ne change rien... s'il-vous-plait réponder moi vite!!!!
Vicky


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Salut,
finalement, tu veux utiliser os X ou mac os 9 ?
Et s'il s'agit de os X, de quelle version s'agit-il ?
Pour finir : de quelle imprimante s'agit-il ?


----------



## vicky (12 Octobre 2005)

En fait j'aimerait bien rester avec mac os X mais si je suis obligée de transférer avec le 9 c'est pas plus grave que ça et mon imprimante c'est un vieux machin (plate maker 8200) je sais pas si tu connais??? En fait c'est pour le boulot.


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Bien, j'ai trouv&#233; sur le site de Xante, un pilote pour os X.

Tu peux acc&#233;der &#224; la page concernant la PlateMaker 8200 en cliquant sur ce lien...

Bon boulot 

Tu trouveras les pilotes pour os 9 sur la m&#234;me page, d'ailleurs.


----------



## vicky (12 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup, 
c'est vraiment gentil de ta part je vais vérifier ça dès maintenant et je te tiens au courant...
ciao


----------



## vicky (12 Octobre 2005)

Re-salut, 
j'ai downloader le driver pour os x mais ça ne fonctionne malheureusement pas quand j'essait de le décompresser dans stuffit il me dit qu'il n'est pas encodé ou compressé, mais comme c'est un fichier d'extension .sitx je n'ai pas d'autre choix que d'utiliser stuffit? Non?


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

vicky a dit:
			
		

> mais comme c'est un fichier d'extension .sitx je n'ai pas d'autre choix que d'utiliser stuffit? Non?


Je suis au boulot, sur un PC, donc je ne peux rien faire d'ici. Mais ce soir, je pourrai y jeter un oeil. Si tu as un peu de temps...


----------



## vicky (12 Octobre 2005)

Génial merci, 
je vais me connecter ce soir aussi!
thank et bonne journée


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, j'ai téléchargé l'archive, je l'ai décompressée et recompressée en utilisant la compression intégrée à os X : le pilote est maintenant disponible en cliquant sur ce lien


----------



## tetavine (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le même problème, je suis sur mon mac osx leopard tout neuf. J'ai deux imprimantes en réseau que mon mac a bien trouvé sans souci et du jour au lendemain je ne pouvais plus faire d'impression.

Actuellement il ne trouve aucune imprimante .... je ne comprends pas. J'ai lancé l'application ONYx pour voir si il y avait une erreur ou un bug mais rien à faire et comme je ne connais pas bien le fonctionnement des mac je galère.....

Si quelqu'un connait la solution ??

Merci


----------

